# Pythonista 3 et interface graphique sur IPad Pro 3ème génération



## Christophe_ (20 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,
Je suis un programmeur de dimanche sur C, C++, Python et Java. Je viens d’acheter cet ipad et y développer des applications en Python.
J’ai acheté Pythonista 3 sur l’AppStore et je constate qu’il n’intègre pas la bibliothèque tkinter que j’utilise souvent. Du coup, c’est un blocage. 
Avez-vous une documentation en français sur pythonista 3 et les interfaces graphiques ?

Merci d’avance !

Christophe


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (21 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,
 j’utilise également Python sur Mac,  sur iOS, j’ai préféré Codea (basé sur Lua) mais pour l’un comme l’autre tu ne pourras importer une bibliothèque externe, tu ne peux qu’utiliser les éléments UI - Gui intégrés à Pythonista.


----------

